# 7th Edition Ultramarines



## Heirophant

Hello Heresy! This is another list I have come up with for 7th edition 40k. I am finding it difficult to decide between having a lot of psykers or very few psykers, so I have just taken Tigurius. The total is 2000 points. Any comments would be appreciated. It is meant to be semi-competitive, and just use the models I have, but any suggestions for new units would be appreciated. Thank you.

HQ — Chief Librarian Tigurius — 165 Points

HQ — Command Squad — 4 Meltaguns — 140 Points

Dedicated Transport — Drop Pod — 35 Points

Elites — 10 Assault Terminators — 6 Thunder Hammers and Storm Shields — 430 Points

Elites — 10 Terminators — Cyclone Missile Launcher and Heavy Flamer — 435 Points

Troops — Tactical Squad — Combi-plasma, Plasma Gun — 165 Points

Troops — Tactical Squad — Combi-plasma, Plasma Gun — 165 Points

Troops — Tactical Squad — Combi-flamer, Flamer — 155 Points

Troops — 5 Tactical Marines — Plasma Cannon — 85 Points

Troops — 5 Tactical Marines — Plasma Cannon — 85 Points

Heavy Support — Stalker — 70 Points

Heavy Support — Stalker — 70 Points

2000 Points


----------



## neferhet

nothing to really say about this. solid. however, i'd say that it is better to have more weak psykers instead of a single very strong one. Maybe you can have a lvl 2 libby and 2 lvl1 libbyes. this will even help with some dispelling tests. however, personal preferences...


----------



## fatmantis

yes..im having the same thoughts as you..tiggy was awome but has now lost a bit if his omph...i am with you on..either go big or go home...im trying to find a way i could build like a psychic choir list..or a sort of tiggy with apprentices...

my only comment is the command squad..i find them on bike to be quite effective..especially with grave/plasma.. but personal choice


----------

